# Anleitung für das Pfadwerkzeug?



## Grobekelle (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung, die den Umgang mit dem Pfadwerkzeug ausgiebig erläutert. Wenn ich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug experimentiere macht der Pfad nie das, was ich eigentlich beabsichtige. 

Gruß Grobekelle


----------



## ink (22. Juli 2009)

Moin
Google schonmal bemüht?
Im Grunde lassen sich auch Illustrator-Tutorials dafür verwenden, weils des gleiche Werkzeug ist.
Da verweise ich dezent auf die hier liegenden Tutorials 

mfg


----------



## Navy (22. Juli 2009)

Die Hilfe von PS ist sehr hilfreich. Hilfe gibt es aber einieg im Netz, z.B. diese hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbGzWOtwSSE ff.

Oder stell hier einfach ne konkrete Frage und sie wird Dir hier möglicherweise beantwortet.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Juli 2009)

Und der Vollständigkeit halber:


Zeichenstiftwerkzeug – "Basics" Crashkurs
Das Pfadwerkzeug - Vektorisieren einfacher Formen
Exaktes Freistellen mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug
Arbeiten mit Adobe Illustrator - Teil 1

Du siehst, ein Blick in die von ink erwähnte hauseigene Tutorials-Sektion lohnt.


----------

